# MathiasM's knives



## MathiasM (Apr 24, 2021)

Here is a quick overview of my current knives in use. I will post new ones every once in a while and I am happy to give details, if anybody is interested.

Cheers, Mathias


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Apr 24, 2021)

Holy **** absoutely ****ing beautiful family 

Okay, I'll shoot: favorite nakiri(s) and why?


----------



## MathiasM (Apr 24, 2021)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Holy **** absoutely ****ing beautiful family
> 
> Okay, I'll shoot: favorite nakiri(s) and why?



This is easy to answer  I have three nakiris, which stayed in my setup over the years and two are from Watanabe. My favourite is the 180 ku stainless clad though. It is easy to maintain and performs awesome.

Cheers, Mathias


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Apr 24, 2021)

MathiasM said:


> This is easy to answer  I have three nakiris, which stayed in my setup over the years and two are from Watanabe. My favourite is the 180 ku stainless clad though. It is easy to maintain and performs awesome.
> 
> Cheers, Mathias



I spy 4 perhaps, counting the rectangular xerxes saya on the bottom?

The watanabe is a standout among the nakiris I have tried, not so much with softer veggies like tomatoes and onions, but I will be keeping mine for destroying root veggies as it goes through them like nothing else.


----------



## MathiasM (Apr 24, 2021)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I spy 4 perhaps, counting the rectangular xerxes saya on the bottom?
> 
> The watanabe is a standout among the nakiris I have tried, not so much with softer veggies like tomatoes and onions, but I will be keeping mine for destroying root veggies as it goes through them like nothing else.



The rectangular xerxes is the watanabe  Saya and handle are from Jannis, like the handle of the 210 nakiri.

Cheers, Mathias


----------



## MathiasM (Jun 19, 2021)

This is a sneak peak of my personally most important (and biggest) gyuto, yet.


























Cheers, Mathias


----------

